# فيلا مميزة للبيع بالساحل الشمالى بقرية طيبة روز



## اسلام محمد (3 ديسمبر 2011)

كــود الاعــلان : 12125
فيلا مميزة للبيع مساحتها 200م عبارة عن دورين + روف 
	الارضى (1غرفة نوم + 3ريسبشن + حمام + مطبخ)
	الاول (2غرفة نوم + غرفة نوم رئيسية بحمام ماستر + حمام )
•	سلم داخلى جرانيت + روف + مطبخ 
•	بها حديقة 150متر 
•	التشطيب (سوبر لوكس)
•	بها حمام سباحة خاص 
•	ترى البحر و حمام السباحة الخاص بالقرية 
المطلــوب / مليون و 200الف جنيــه
للاتصال:
شركة طيبـة المصرية للمقاولات والاستثمار العقاري
هاتــف / 24011385 – 24026680
للاتصــال من داخل مصـر / 01279365441
مــن خـــارج مصـر / 201119065989+
رقم فاكس الشــركة / 22620791
بريد الكتروني: [email protected]


----------

